# How AOC Monitor are good comparing others



## macsri (Mar 20, 2012)

i planned to buy AOC E2243FW2K this monitor, but recently AOC released some RAZOR versions, am confused that how about these monitors are good enough for dropping money, comparing Samsung Monitors or any other monitors. plz help me out,
*My Expectations :*

i need 22-inches or more than,
Dynamic Contrast Ratio Should be in Crores AOC gives 5000000:1
1080p
HDMI port
Response time : 2ms
Budget not more than Rs:10000


----------



## leonneel (Mar 27, 2012)

good monitor ..i also planing to buy the monitor ...to connect with my pc and my xbox!


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 27, 2012)

AOC monitors are quite good but I will suggest you to have a look at the DELL and Benq ones.
I own the model you mentioned and I will prefer dell 2220l because of the picture quality. I was really impressed by Dell one and AFAIK all these monitors fall in the same price range, so you can choose anyone.


----------



## leonneel (Mar 27, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> AOC monitors are quite good but I will suggest you to have a look at the DELL and Benq ones.
> I own the model you mentioned and I will prefer dell 2220l because of the picture quality. I was really impressed by Dell one and AFAIK all these monitors fall in the same price range, so you can choose anyone.



please can you inform me whether the dell one has hdmi and speakers/audio out or not! please ..as i finding a monitor for my pc and xbox 360 4gb...and for xbox hdmi/dvi and speaker/audio out it must ! thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

^No HDMI. And owning AOC I can say it has also got decent quality with lower price.


----------



## leonneel (Mar 27, 2012)

ah! then no luck for the dell one


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ Actually Dell 2220 M lacks HDMI, but Dell 2220 L has HDMI.


----------



## leonneel (Mar 28, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> ^^ Actually Dell 2220 M lacks HDMI, but Dell 2220 L has HDMI.



n what speakers/audio out? no speakers/audio out?


----------



## cyn!de (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, it has.For more information see this review by Jaskanwar Singh

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/138096-dell-st2220l-review.html


----------



## summers (Apr 1, 2012)

You can also have a look on AOC i2353PH 23" monitor. I am planning to buy it for my PC. Its an IPS monitor with excellent color and picture quality. It doesn't have a DVI port but has HDMIx2 and a D-sub.

Approx price is Rs. 11,000/-.

You can have a look on the review:
AnandTech - AOC i2353Ph - IPS for a nice, low price


----------



## leonneel (Apr 1, 2012)

lul cant afford even 7000....so im moving for Viewsonic 20" Widescreen LED Monitor (VA2038WM) at 6350.it has dvi,build in spikers ..perfect for me


----------

